# Food Network is terrible now



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Just like the demise of MTV and recently ESPN, Food Network is virtually unwatchable. 

All they ever show is reality cooking shows, Cupcake wars, restaurant impossible and Chopped. 

There is never any actual cooking anymore. I miss the days of Molto Mario, Rachel Ray and Emeril Lagasse actually in a kitchen cooking. Their alternate channel is not in HD so to me I can't look at it. 

Thank God for PBS and their cooking shows!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

the give the viewers what the want.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love RI and Chopped!

Also Triple D and Guy's kitchen


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

A large percentage (possibly: majority) of the channel still features cooking shows. That is, if you consider Paula Deen and Sandra Lee to be cooks. Even if not there's still Giada and others. It's true that the prime time slots are filled with shows like the ones you named, but even then there are some cooking shows in prime time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

They still have cooking shows on all morning and afternoon during the week and all morning on the weekends.

I stopped watching RI when they started forcing viewers to go to the website to get the updates on how the restaurant was doing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There's also Cooking Channel, which still features almost exclusively cooking shows, some of which originated on Food Network, others that just feature Food Network stars.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ...I stopped watching RI when they started forcing viewers to go to the website to get the updates on how the restaurant was doing.


I agree that I hate that!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We actually like FN more now than when it first started. Early on when it was nothing but cooks mixing up food for 30 minutes all day long, it got REALLY boring. There's only so many times you can watch them make a casserole or cook a steak etc.

I think they now just put those kind of shows on Saturday mornings and that's about it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It's all my fault. I cut the cord and stopped watching.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The Food Network now is more about personalitites than cooking. I guess it's what get them the ratings that they want, but I find myself rarely tuned in anymore. When I was a fan, the Food Network was about cooking. 

I watch the cooking channel quite a bit. Its what the Food Network used to be. I find it simply ridiculous that someone will completely ignore an entire channel simply because its not in HD. Even though I much prefer the visuals of HD, to me television is all about the content. And to tell you the truth, my television is so good at displaying SD programming, I hardly notice.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I used to love Emeril's shows, both the half hour kitchen shows and the hour long live audience shows. Alton Brown's shows were very interesting to. Somewhere along the way I just stopped watching.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm addicted to Americas test kitchen and a few food network shows. Chris Kimball the host of ATK looks like the ultimate stuffed shirt as first but he grows on you inspite of his geekie personna. Now they even have eye candy, a new brunette.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

really? i love guy fierri and hear he has an awesome new place in NYC. can't wait to check it out...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

markymark_ctown said:


> really? i love guy fierri and hear he has an awesome new place in NYC. can't wait to check it out...


Yeah.

Wait, what???????


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> really? i love guy fierri and hear he has an awesome new place in NYC. can't wait to check it out...


Zoom or Mooz? I get confused.

Emeril was a big personality but he had the credentials, manning Commanders Palace for all those years is no small feat. I have also eaten at NOLA a couple times in New Orleans and the guy can cook.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There's also Cooking Channel, which still features almost exclusively cooking shows, some of which originated on Food Network, others that just feature Food Network stars.


Yep. The same company owns the Food Network and the Cooking Channel.

The Cooking Channel is like when MTV Networks created MTV 2 (and later, MTV Hits) to actually, you know, play music. The Cooking Channel is for people who liked the Food Network when it used to be about cooking.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

aindik said:


> Yep. The same company owns the Food Network and the Cooking Channel.
> 
> The Cooking Channel is like when MTV Networks created MTV 2 (and later, MTV Hits) to actually, you know, play music. The Cooking Channel is for people who liked the Food Network when it used to be about cooking.


Yes but some of the new hosts are terrible. That NJ girl who is like a caricature? She is terrible.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Yes but some of the new hosts are terrible. That NJ girl who is like a caricature? She is terrible.


Well, if you look at the guide data, that show ("*****in' Kitchen") is listed as "comedy," and is an expansion of some web comedy videos that the host posted online. The whole persona she does for that show is indeed an act for comedic effect.

The host, Nadia Giosia, is actually Canadian born of Italian immigrants.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Just like the demise of MTV and recently ESPN, Food Network is virtually unwatchable.
> 
> All they ever show is reality cooking shows, Cupcake wars, restaurant impossible and Chopped.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! I HATE "reality cooking" TV, especially. Because, since when would be given all of these exotic ingredients and be asked to make something with them?!?!? And, the judges aren't even cooks (most of the time!). None of the 'reality' shows are reality!!

I know they have a few shows on that actually show someone cooking but not many.

Give me Emeril, and the other cooks anytime. I, too, like Cook's Test Kitchen.

I like me some Jacques Pepin, Julia, Emeril and some of the newer cooks, too!

Last, I heard Guy's new restaurant got terrible reviews...
And, he's so full of himself on his show...I get tired of watching him eat and hearing his grunts and groans over, supposedly, how good the food is...blah...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

All these niche channels have gone this way. My wife is a big fan of HGTV, but everytime she has it on, it's some real estate show, where they have some couple moving to a new city and they show them houses.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Fierri is a local or was a local where I live (Sonoma County, CA) so the local paper published that review. It was wonderful in how horrible it was. Everyone around here says his restaurants and food trucks had really good food. Maybe it is just new restaurant problems.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the competition shows to the tired old cook in front of the camera format.

From the reviews it would seem that Fierri's new restaurant is little more than a Friday's on steroids positioned in Times Square to scrape away as much tourist dollars as possible. It might be fun to go to, but there's little chance of it being any good. I doubt Guy has ever cooked there, probably only showing up for the planning and promotional appearances. Personally, I avoid celebrity chef restaurants like the plague. I also avoid chains like Fridays, Chilis, Outback, ect. If I'm going to spend money going out to eat, its at a small local owned place. It may be great, maybe awful but rarely is it mind numbing enforced uniformity mediocre which is all the chains can provide.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Chopped 
America's Text Kitchen
Cook's Country from America's Text Kitchen
Martha Stewart's Cooking School

are all awesome


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> Personally, I avoid celebrity chef restaurants like the plague.


You are missing out. Some of the best restaurants in the United States are celebrity chef restaurants. French Laundry, Per Se, Scarpetta, Cut, Craftsteak are some examples of excellent celebrity chef restaurants.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Freshman JS said:


> You are missing out. Some of the best restaurants in the United States are celebrity chef restaurants. French Laundry, Per Se, Scarpetta, Cut, Craftsteak are some examples of excellent celebrity chef restaurants.


I never meant to suggest that they were all "bad". Many (not all) "celebrity" restaurants have very little to do with the person in their title and more to do with the group that provides most or all of the money. They can be very good, but I'd rather pay directly into the hardworking people who are trying to live a dream. Not right or wrong, preference!


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> The Food Network now is more about personalitites than cooking. I guess it's what get them the ratings that they want, but I find myself rarely tuned in anymore. When I was a fan, the Food Network was about cooking.
> 
> I watch the cooking channel quite a bit. Its what the Food Network used to be. I find it simply ridiculous that someone will completely ignore an entire channel simply because its not in HD. Even though I much prefer the visuals of HD, to me television is all about the content. And to tell you the truth, my television is so good at displaying SD programming, I hardly notice.


Cooking Channel has been HD for a couple of years now anyway.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

I've only been to two "celebrity" restaurants (Tre Wilcox's Abacus in Dallas and Ming Tsai's Blue Ginger in Massachusetts) and both were very good (dare I say excellent) but they weren't like, say, Fieri's joints that have very little hands on involvement from the celebrity. At the time, Tre was the chef du cuisine pretty much every night, and Tsai was in the kitchen multiple times per week (but not the night I was there). 

But I digress. I, too, don't like the direction Food Network has taken, but I hadn't been watching for a long time anyway. Does anyone remember Two Hot Tamales? I used to love those gals, and they had some good recipes. I still use their banana bread recipe, it's awesome. 

Brad


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> But I digress. I, too, don't like the direction Food Network has taken, but I hadn't been watching for a long time anyway. Does anyone remember Two Hot Tamales? I used to love those gals, and they had some good recipes. I still use their banana bread recipe, it's awesome.
> 
> Brad


Their restaurant in Vegas is very good too. Border Grill (at Mandalay Bay)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Two Hot Tamales was just a rip off of Two Fat Ladies 

I guess since I grew up on traditional cooking shows I like that format. Frugal Gourmet, Yan Can Cook and so on.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> Does anyone remember Two Hot Tamales? I used to love those gals, and they had some good recipes. I still use their banana bread recipe, it's awesome.


They show up on Best Thing I Ever Made semi-regularly.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> They still have cooking shows on all morning and afternoon during the week and all morning on the weekends.
> 
> I stopped watching RI when they started forcing viewers to go to the website to get the updates on how the restaurant was doing.


Yes, there are still plenty of cooking shows. They just go with different shows in prime time.

I also gave up on RI when I got no updates. I don't like the show enough to go look up the ending online.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I really like Tyler's Ultimate, which I think hasn't had new episodes in a couple of years. Never saw an official cancellation notice though.

You'll notice that they've cut the budget on DDD, typically only two restaurants per show now instead of three. Guy's Big Bite doesn't bother paying for a set now, they just shoot in Guy's back yard.

Losing Alton was a big blow to the network.

The replacements, like the sandwich guy, are lackluster in my opinion.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> Losing Alton was a big blow to the network.


Well they haven't really lost Alton. It is really just Good Eats that went away and while I really liked it, it was on for a long time and kind of getting a little tired. He still does Iron Chef, The Next Iron Chef, Next Food Network Star and a bunch of specials like the live thanksgiving one they just had.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> I really like Tyler's Ultimate, which I think hasn't had new episodes in a couple of years. Never saw an official cancellation notice though.
> 
> You'll notice that they've cut the budget on DDD, typically only two restaurants per show now instead of three. Guy's Big Bite doesn't bother paying for a set now, they just shoot in Guy's back yard.
> 
> ...


I was OK with Tyler's Ultimate but he kind of annoyed me.

I agree the sandwich guy and Pioneer Woman are not that good of shows. Plus the way she talks annoys me.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Freshman JS said:


> You are missing out. Some of the best restaurants in the United States are celebrity chef restaurants. French Laundry, Per Se, Scarpetta, Cut, Craftsteak are some examples of excellent celebrity chef restaurants.


The French Laundry and Per Se are worlds ahead of the other places you mentioned, and I wouldn't consider Thomas Keller or his underlings at those places to be "celebrity chefs" ... the closest we have to a celebrity who runs one of the best restaurants in the world is probably Eric Ripert. Whose show is on PBS and not Food Network.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Our Season Pass List looks like this:

FOOD: 30-Minute Meals
COOK: Nadia G's *****in' Kitchen
_FOOD: Iron Chef America_
COOK: Kelsey's Essentials
FOOD: Secrets of a Restaurant Chef
FOOD: 10 Dollar Dinners
_FOOD: Food Network Star_
FOOD: Aarti Party
FOOD: Sandwich King
FOOD: Pioneer Woman
_FOOD: Restaurant Stakeout
FOOD: Restaurant Impossible_
FOOD: Trisha's Southern Kitchen
FOOD: Best Thing I Ever Made
FOOD: Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives
_FOOD: Chef Wanted_
FOOD: $24 in 24
_FOOD: Next Iron Chef
COOK: Iron Chef (Reruns)_
COOK: Good Eats (Reruns)

Based just on that list, I'd say there's still a lot of cooking shows still on Food Network


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

just becuase you record it doesn't mean it's good...

i record several of those too


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> I never meant to suggest that they were all "bad". Many (not all) "celebrity" restaurants have very little to do with the person in their title and more to do with the group that provides most or all of the money. They can be very good, but I'd rather pay directly into the hardworking people who are trying to live a dream. Not right or wrong, preference!


There is a huge difference in a Chef celebrity (Colicchio, Puck, Keller) and Celebrity Chefs (Fieri, Flay, etc).


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> There is a huge difference in a Chef celebrity (Colicchio, Puck, Keller) and Celebrity Chefs (Fieri, Flay, etc).


Fieri is a different category than the others. But, Flay started as a legit chef with the highly successful Mesa Grill before he did much of anything on TV.

I like Puck's high end places, but he is as much of a sellout as any major chef with the low quality cookware, airport fast food places, and media empire.

Colicchio has amended the signage at Craftsteak in Vegas to say "Tom Colicchio's craft steak." he has embraced the celeb chef thing bigtime. I still like the food there a lot.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> The French Laundry and Per Se are worlds ahead of the other places you mentioned, and I wouldn't consider Thomas Keller or his underlings at those places to be "celebrity chefs" ... the closest we have to a celebrity who runs one of the best restaurants in the world is probably Eric Ripert. Whose show is on PBS and not Food Network.


Sure, French Laundry and Per se might be the 2 very best restaurants in the country. Thomas Keller is doing a new food travel show.

The other restaurants I mentioned are all excellent as well - not at French Laundry level, but neither are Keller's other places. Bouchon Las Vegas, in particular, is really not very good at all.

Scarpetta got a terrific 3 star review in the NY Times when it opened. I really like that place a lot.

Cut in Beverly Hills is phenomenal. If you haven't been, you really should try it. (Far better than the Vegas outpost).

My point was that avoiding restaurants run by celebrity chefs would mean you are missing some good places. That's all.

Certainly there are some celebrity chefs with bad restaurants, most notably Guy Fieri (I assume, although I have not been to his place). But, so what?


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> just becuase you record it doesn't mean it's good...
> 
> i record several of those too


Well, I wasn't saying that necessarily (Restaurant Stakeout is a trainwreck, imo - but I can't NOT watch).

I was really replying to the OP's assertion:



mwhip said:


> Just like the demise of MTV and recently ESPN, Food Network is virtually unwatchable.
> 
> All they ever show is reality cooking shows, Cupcake wars, restaurant impossible and Chopped.
> 
> There is never any actual cooking anymore.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dylking said:


> Our Season Pass List looks like this:
> 
> _FOOD: Restaurant Stakeout.._


_

Have you seen the past threads about this show? I just ask because I USED to like that show until finding out more info that was shared in the other threads._


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Have you seen the past threads about this show? I just ask because I USED to like that show until finding out more info that was shared in the other threads.


Yeah, I have. I think of it as a 'guilty pleasure', I guess. It's kind of like House Hunters - a 'fictional reality show'.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Freshman JS said:


> Fieri is a different category than the others. But, Flay started as a legit chef with the highly successful Mesa Grill before he did much of anything on TV.
> 
> I like Puck's high end places, but he is as much of a sellout as any major chef with the low quality cookware, airport fast food places, and media empire.
> 
> Colicchio has amended the signage at Craftsteak in Vegas to say "Tom Colicchio's craft steak." he has embraced the celeb chef thing bigtime. I still like the food there a lot.


Puck and Tom earned their stripes though. That's my point....IMHO most of the rest didn't. Flay may be talented, but he's such a pompous ass I loathe him.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> ... Flay may be talented, but he's such a pompous ass I loathe him.


the first time I saw Flay show what I interpreted as respect to another cook was either one of the first "next food network star" or "next iron chef" shows

the contestants were told to make a dish that represented themselves

one contestant brought his dish up to the judges and said "my dish is a Moroccan something something"

Bobby Flay picked up a fork and was just about to take a bite when Alton Brown said "What makes it Moroccan?"

and the contestant just stood there, this look of panic spreading across his face
"uh..."

and then Flay's snapped up and looked at the contestant and looked at Alton and smiled

I got the sense that Flay was thinking "wow, great question, smart, gets right to the point"

it initially looked like Bobby was just going to accept that yes, it was Moroccan and judge it on taste and presentation 
almost like "if the contestant says it's Moroccan, it must be Moroccan"

it never even entered Flay's mind to question the contestant's knowledge of food, spices and what makes a regional cuisine regional

but Alton, being Alton, knew right away what to ask and instantly revealed the contestant's lack of knowledge

it looked like Bobby saw that and respected Alton

at least that's what I got from Bobby''s look and smile


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> I was OK with Tyler's Ultimate but he kind of annoyed me.
> 
> I agree the sandwich guy and Pioneer Woman are not that good of shows. Plus the way she talks annoys me.


LOL, those are two of the only shows I still like.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> There's also Cooking Channel, which still features almost exclusively cooking shows, some of which originated on Food Network, others that just feature Food Network stars.


Cooking Channel is essentially Food Network from 20 years ago, before they started doing all the reality nonsense (plus, I believe that it is 100% Guy Fieri free which pretty much makes it awesome).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dylking said:


> Our Season Pass List looks like this:
> 
> FOOD: 30-Minute Meals
> COOK: Nadia G's *****in' Kitchen
> ...


Looks a lot like mine, except for the pioneer woman, southern thing, and Aarti. I pretty much watch the rest of the ones on your list, though.

I think that Kelsey Nixon really came around and does an excellent job on her show. I never woulda thunk it, based on her appearance in NFNS that year. She also frequently has recipes that interest me.

No love for Extra Virgin? I love Debi and Gabriele. It's on COOK, right before or after Nadia.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Flitzy said:


> Cooking Channel is essentially Food Network from 20 years ago, before they started doing all the reality nonsense (plus, I believe that it is 100% Guy Fieri free which pretty much makes it awesome).


But its not in HD


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I am just lamenting that you didn't title this thread, "Food Network is *Rotten* now."


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

mwhip said:


> But its not in HD


It is for me.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Just like the demise of MTV and recently ESPN, Food Network is virtually unwatchable.
> 
> All they ever show is reality cooking shows, Cupcake wars, restaurant impossible and Chopped.
> 
> ...


We too miss the traditional cooking shows. But not really, because they are still there. They just might not get repeated as much.

We watch:

Ina Garden
Paula Deen
Pioneer Lady


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> But its not in HD


It is available in HD. Perhaps not on your provider, but I watch it in HD here on Time Warner Cable (Wisc.)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Cooking just went HD for us here in Central Indiana on xfinity last week. I'm very happy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

You all are lucky then.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

aindik said:


> It is for me.


I also have Cooking Channel in HD (Charter).


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Puck and Tom earned their stripes though. That's my point....IMHO most of the rest didn't. *Flay may be talented, but he's such a pompous ass I loathe him.*


+100

That's my problem with Flay, EXACTLY! Well put.

I really miss Good Eats. It has been very interesting to learn about the actual chemistry behind the cooking. Many things that made no sense to me now are much clearer, thanks to Alton. Of course, some of his period pieces, like the cowboys in the chili episode, were pretty lame. Still you take the good with the bad. Overall, it was a very good show, and I have saved most of those episodes on DVD. (Two of them had the same name! 511, and 612.)


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Church AV Guy said:


> ... Of course, some of his period pieces, like the cowboys in the chili episode, were pretty lame. ...


that was awesome 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t0TtFrVA3k[/media]


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

sharkster said:


> No love for Extra Virgin? I love Debi and Gabriele. It's on COOK, right before or after Nadia.


I watched one, once. Totally not sold on it. I can't tell you exactly why - the hosts just didn't do much to capture my attention.

Maybe I'll give it another go.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

dylking said:


> I watched one, once. Totally not sold on it. I can't tell you exactly why - the hosts just didn't do much to capture my attention.


Watched once and had no further desire to spend any time with them.

"Eden Eats" seems like I show I should like, but the host mugs like she's Chevy Chase and it's really irritating to watch.

I enjoy Nadia G, though, so that's incongruent of me.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

The only ones I watch these days are Pioneer Woman and Trisha Yearwood's show (can't recall the name). I'm sure I'll burn out on both of them eventually and stop watching. *shrug*

I miss Emeril!


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I learned how to cook from "How to boil water' and 'Good eats' ... these were good shows - especially for the beginners - and I still keep some Good Eats episodes on the DVR and consult them occasionally. I no longer find decent cooking shows on FN (where I can learn stuff) but I still find some reality shows fascinating - Chopped, Next Food Network Star, Challenge, Next Iron Chef, etc. As much as I hate reality TV, when it comes to FN, I seem to enjoy it. But I do miss the time of being able to really learn how to cook.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I always liked "Taste"(David Rosengarten), "Chef du Jour", and Sara Moulton


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

secondclaw said:


> I learned how to cook from "How to boil water' and 'Good eats' ... these were good shows - especially for the beginners - and I still keep some Good Eats episodes on the DVR and consult them occasionally. I no longer find decent cooking shows on FN (where I can learn stuff) ...
> 
> But I do miss the time of being able to really learn how to cook.


I think Tyler Florence used to have a show called "Food 911" where he would go to people's houses and teach them to cook 3 or 4 dishes

but that was many, many years ago

that was probably my favorite "learn to cook" series


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

secondclaw said:


> I learned how to cook from "How to boil water' and 'Good eats' ... these were good shows - especially for the beginners - and I still keep some Good Eats episodes on the DVR and consult them occasionally. I no longer find decent cooking shows on FN (where I can learn stuff) but I still find some reality shows fascinating - Chopped, Next Food Network Star, Challenge, Next Iron Chef, etc. As much as I hate reality TV, when it comes to FN, I seem to enjoy it. But I do miss the time of being able to really learn how to cook.


If you liked "How to Boil Water" try America's Test Kitchen they break down some complicated things to very core and make it very accessible.

I grew up on Justin Wilson, The Frugal Gourmet and of course Julia Child.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

jamesl said:


> I think Tyler Florence used to have a show called "Food 911" where he would go to people's houses and teach them to cook 3 or 4 dishes
> 
> but that was many, many years ago
> 
> that was probably my favorite "learn to cook" series


You forgot the part where he was all over those women while he was teaching them to cook for their families.

I like his recipes, but if he ever acted that way in my home, I would deck him.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the Sandwich King show. I enjoy the humor aspect of it, even if I would rarely cook most of his dishes. He is very likeable, IMO.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mwhip said:


> If you liked "How to Boil Water" try America's Test Kitchen they break down some complicated things to very core and make it very accessible.
> 
> I grew up on Justin Wilson, The Frugal Gourmet and of course Julia Child.


Justin Wilson !!






I used to watch him all the time !

loved that show


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's not forget the legendary Galloping Gourmet! :up:


----------

